# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  پیام خطا در اجرای Mono-Android-v-4-2-5

## majid_i68

سلام 
دوستان من mono android رو دانلود کردم همراه و دانلود android sdk 20.0.1 + Java SE Development Kit 6 Update 16  x64 و همه رو نصب می کنم . اما وقتی که میخوام پروزه رو بسازم پیغم میده لفا به ای ن عکس ها نگاه کنید!!
1.gif
2.jpg
3.jpg

----------


## FastCode

platform tools نصب نیست
vs نمیتونه adb رو پیدا کنه
من چون ویندوز ندارم نمیتونم بیشتر کمکتون کنم

----------


## majid_i68

*خطا در اجرای Mono-Android-v-4-2-5 				*

----------


## majid_i68

کسی بلد نبود :گریه:

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

منم همین مشکل رو دارم فک کنم وی اس 2010 ساپورت نمیکنه من میخوام وی اس 2012 رو نصب کنم روی اون امتحان کنم

----------


## mehranmsba

شما API مناسب را نصب نکردید. شما ورژن 8 رو نصب کنید مشکلتان حل است.

----------


## majid_i68

API چی هست؟ از کجا دانلودش کنم؟"

----------


## FastCode

> API چی هست؟ از کجا دانلودش کنم؟"


 منظورش همون platform tools ه
از developer.android.com
and-roid.ir هم در دانلود سنتر فایل ها رو داره(من ترجیح میدم به ۱۲ شکل فیلترینگ رو دور بزنم ولی از سایتشون استفاده نکنم/خیلی سخته)

----------


## mehranmsba

شما با استفاده از SDK managerکه در پوشه Android در Start و All Programs هست می توانید API ها رو نصب کنید. یادآورم که بخش کدهای Google آدرس ip های ایران را تحریم کرده لذا برای دانلود با این روش می بایست به نحوی ip خود را تغییر دهید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## khafannevis

مشكل شما حل شد؟

----------


## sinakordi

شما باید api 8 رو نصب کنید همچنین باید android SDK رو در ریشه ی درایو نصب کنید یعنی یک همچین آدرسی:
C:\android-sdk

----------


## daneshjo90

آقا جون من همه اینایی که گفتین کردم ولی هنوز مشکلم پا برجاست و خطا های نشون داده شده در تصویر های پست اول رو برا من نشون میده 

کسی هست کمک کنه ؟

موفق باشید

----------


## rainyboy1

شاید تا الان برطرف شده باشه . ولی چون بقیه هم ممکنه بخوان بدونن

شما باید نرم افزار MonoDevelop‌ رو نصب کنین . بعدش از منوی Tools و Options و SDK Location جایی که Android SDK نصب کردینو به برنامه بشناسونین . بعدش ویژوال راحت باز میشه . ضمنا برای آموزش بیشتر اندروید میتونین تو تاپیکی که گذاشتم مطلابشو بخونین

----------


## majid_i68

هنگام اجرای برنامه  این خطا رو میده

Error    1    Could not find android.jar for API Level 8.  This means the Android SDK platform for API Level 8 is not installed.  Either install it in the Android SDK Manager, or change your Mono for Android project to target an API version that is installed. (C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platforms\android-8\android.jar missing.)    AndroidApplication16

----------


## saeed-008

سلام مونو اندروید رو درست نصب نکردید من هم قبلا با این مشکل برخورد کرده بودم طبق این مراحل برنامه رو نصب کنین اول مونو اندروید رو  پاک کنید با تمامی کامپوننت ها:
1-نصب بسته جاوا منظورم همون JDK هست
2-نصب برنامه GTK Sharp
3-نصب SDK Manager اندروید
4-کپی کردن فولدر platforms-tools در آدرس نصب SDK که به طور پیش فرض C:\users\myUser\AppData\Local\android\android-sdk شاید هم در فولدر ProgramFiles نصب شده باشد
5-کپی کردن فولدر api در آدرس بالا در پوشه platforms (نکته مهم: فایل های api باید در فولدر روت باشد یعنی شما نباید فولدری داشته باشید که داخل آن یک فولدر دیگر باشد و داخل آن فولدر فایل های api باشد)
6-نصب مونو اندروید و کرک آن
قبلا از این کارها بروید داخل فولدر platforms  و ببینید که نکته مهمی رو که نوشتم رعایت کردین یا نه اگه نکردید از مرحله 1 شروع کنین حتما درست میشه

----------


## kavayo

با سلام من در هنگام اجرا با vs2012 با این خطا روبرو میشوم لطفا کمک کنید:
Could not create the Android package. See the Output (Build) window for more details.
و سپس خطای زیر را داریم:
MonoDroid does not support running the previous version.  Please ensure your solution builds before running or debugging it.

----------


## kavayo

> با سلام من در هنگام اجرا با vs2012 با این خطا روبرو میشوم لطفا کمک کنید:
> Could not create the Android package. See the Output (Build) window for more details.
> و سپس خطای زیر را داریم:
> MonoDroid does not support running the previous version.  Please ensure your solution builds before running or debugging it.


جواب:بایستی به قسمت project->properties مراجعه کنیم و در قسمت application   قسمت minimum android to target  را به نسخه ای از فایل درون بخش   build-tools  در قسمت نصب شده sdk است تغییر دهیم.

----------


## ashkan1234

سلام!
همه راهایی که گفتید رو رفتم ولی بازم ارروری رو میده که توی پست اول هست!
چه کنیم؟
پست شماره 13 هم منظورشون SDK MANAGER هست؟

----------


## majid_i68

مجموعه آموزش تصویری برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر سیستم عامل Android به زبان سی شاپ و تحت Mono Android را برای دانلود کاربران عزیز

سرفصل های آموزشی این مجموعه:

آموزش نصب Mono Androidنصب Android SDKMonoDeveloper برای windowsمعرفی MAC Android SDKنصب شبیه ساز آندروید (Android Emulator)طراحی رابط کاربری برنامه هاکار با کنترلهای برنامهکار با xml layut و تصاویرطراحی برنامه برای رزولیشین های مختلفتنظیم مشخصات پروژه در Visual Studioطراحی بخش های مختلف برنامهمعرفی انواع منو ، طراحی منوی متنی و گرافیکیطراحی table ها و کار با dataکار با web service و اتصال به وب سرویس هاکار با ورودی ها مانند keyboard و touch screen و …طراحی کنترل سفارشیDrag And Drop کردن کنترلهانمایش هشدارها و پیامهای مختلف به کاربرکار با دیالوگ های مختلفکار با ابزارهای (Content Providers و Address Book و Calendar و …)دستورالعمل های عمومی برای کوئری هاتوابع کار با سنسورها ، لرزش (Vibration) و کار با تمامی سخت افزارهای متصل به دستگاهپخش صدا و تصویرکار با موقعیت ها،کدهای جغرافیایی و نقشه هاو ….

*رمز فایل فشرده: www.ehsanavr.com*

http://ehsanavr.com/?p=2414
حجم فایل به صورت فشرده شده: ۲۰۰m

----------


## zahra1372

> سلام 
> دوستان من mono android رو دانلود کردم همراه و دانلود android sdk 20.0.1 + Java SE Development Kit 6 Update 16  x64 و همه رو نصب می کنم . اما وقتی که میخوام پروزه رو بسازم پیغم میده لفا به ای ن عکس ها نگاه کنید!!
> 1.gif
> 2.jpg
> 3.jpg


سلام من دقیقاً مشکل شما رو دارم. باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## soniasb

سلام دوستان من ی مشکلی دارم اینکه هنگام اجرای برنامه نوشتم این پیام میاد 
Error    1    The specified task executable location "C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\aapt.exe" is invalid.    click testA

----------


## baran_mosayyebi

> سلام دوستان من ی مشکلی دارم اینکه هنگام اجرای برنامه نوشتم این پیام میاد 
> Error    1    The specified task executable location "C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools\aapt.exe" is invalid.    click testA



این فایلی که میگه تو پوشه build-tools میتونی پیداش کنی کپی کنی تو platform-tools درست بشه

----------

